
Ask HN: Markdown or WYSIWYG editor for non-technical users? - vanilla-almond
I&#x27;m designing a web app that will include a text editor to be used by non-technical users. I&#x27;m trying to decide whether it should be a markdown text editor or a WYSIWYG (what-you-see-is-what-you-get) editor.<p>For those of you who work with non-technical colleagues who have to use a markdown editor, do they hate it or grudgingly tolerate it? Or have they adapted perfectly fine?<p>Should I forget about the Markdown option for non-technical users and just go with WYSIWYG?
======
staticfish
You didn't mention your operating system, which to me is important, as there's
nothing like the response and feel of a native application - especially when
editing a document.

[https://typora.io/](https://typora.io/) is my current Markdown client of
choice. It's a native MacOS app, and it's free.

------
tjwds
I would very strongly recommend a simple WYSIWYG interface for non-technical
users, if rich text is even necessary. Every barrier you create to entry will
frustrate or drive away users.

------
petepete
I had to do this. Currently I have opted for a Markdown editor with visual
cues and toolbar (SimpleMDE). I plan on creating a new editor from scratch in
an upcoming release, though

